# Who picks entrance music?



## ToDieFor (May 27, 2010)

Do the fighters get to choose what their entrance music will be? Or do they just get to choose from a list of songs? Someone needs to come out to just some gnarly metal, like any song from the band Mastodon. Check out their stuff if you haven't heard of them:http://youtu.be/lJYCKEgodRQ


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Fighters pick their own music *and no one click that link its prob a virus.*


----------



## ToDieFor (May 27, 2010)

a youtube click a virus lol?!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its not a youtube link... Smart guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg

That is a youtube link


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Intermission said:


> *and no one click that link its prob a virus.*


Good call i wouldnt have seen it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Captin Intermission !


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Steven Seagal picks all entrance music. Thats why Anderson comes out to his Exit Wounds co-star.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I believe it's the fighters who choose the entrance music. However, it has to be approved by the promotion. Probably to stop overlapping!


----------

